# Reba and Ichillies Breeding



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

As bad as I hate it I don't think there will be any pups. Reba is due next week and she don't show any signs. If she isn't you can bet she'll go back to work.

Lexus is in heat so there's my next chance.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

DAMN! 

but an Ichilles/Lexus will be AWESOME   fingers crossed, jerry


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF are you putting in the water ??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

To my surprise:

IF Reba was Preg. they would have been due tomorrow or the 9th.

She did have a pup last night. I was not expecting her to have any by the way she looked or by the way she acted. The sad thing is that when I noticed it in her sleeping quarters it was dead. A little female. I have tended to Reba all day and see no signs of another.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry, you may want to consider doing progesterone testing on Reba if you try to breed her again. You could just have your timing off.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Jerry.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

do you xray?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No I didn't x-ray Sue. I was that morning starting to get her welping box ready but she beat me to it by two days. I was hoping that maybe she may have one or two although she didn't look like it. Go figure????? From now on I'll have it ready a week in advance.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I also agree on the progesterone. We do xrays on day 58 from 1st breeding


----------

